# Very Sad



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the coverage of the bridge collapse is so sad. I just heard the school bus had 60 kids on it and if you watch the footage, they were very lucky. Pray for the victims and their families.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our prayers and well wishes go out to all of the victims and their families...

Doxie,
Thank you for bringing some outside information here to the forum. 
I'm surprised that you left here long enough to actually watch the news


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

How horrible. Prayers and thoughts to everyone affected by this tragedy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sad to see what happened
PRayers go out to all

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My brother and sister in law were five minutes away from being ON THE BRIDGE when it went down! The traffic stopped, and they were caught in the jam. Unreal.

I've crossed that bridge hundreds of times!
Live life while you can!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Our prayers and well wishes go out to all of the victims and their families...
> 
> Doxie,
> Thank you for bringing some outside information here to the forum.
> I'm surprised that you left here long enough to actually watch the news


I have a tv here in the computer room, ya know, just in case there is a lull on the forum.........


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers and well wishes to all!
What an unexpected tragedy.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Our prayers







are being sent.

Tami


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We have family in Minneapolis, and they were on the Bridge much earlier in the day. It still send chills up my spine just to think about it. They use that Bridge just about everyday. Prayers are with all the families affected.

HEIDI


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

3ME said:


> What an unexpected tragedy.


A station in NYC reported this morning that close to 60% of our nation's highway bridges have some sort of structural defects. Hopefully these are minor defects, but I fear things like this will happen more and more as our infrastructure continues to age.

Truly a shame what has happened to these folks on that bridge.

It is also going to be a big problem for Minneapolis-St Paul for a while, because that road is the major way to get through southeast Minneapolis. (not to mention grain shipments down the Mississippi)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

there is some video of the bridge collapsing for anyone interested: 
http://www.firstcoastnews.com/video/player...=107488&bw=

click on the slideshow lower left, incredible pictures:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/world/we-are...947.html?page=2

continue to send Outbacker prayers.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

dougdogs said:


> What an unexpected tragedy.


A station in NYC reported this morning that close to 60% of our nation's highway bridges have some sort of structural defects. Hopefully these are minor defects, but I fear things like this will happen more and more as our infrastructure continues to age.

Truly a shame what has happened to these folks on that bridge.

It is also going to be a big problem for Minneapolis-St Paul for a while, because that road is the major way to get through southeast Minneapolis. (not to mention grain shipments down the Mississippi)

[/quote]

The problem is, (as I'm sure you are aware) some of the $ allocated to maintain & repair the bridges are going into peoples pockets & not where it is intended to go.














These kinds of tragic events should NEVER occur & are preventable! It is a DAM SHAME!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> there is some video of the bridge collapsing for anyone interested:
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/video/player...=107488&bw=
> 
> click on the slideshow lower left, incredible pictures:
> ...


Thanks for the links...That is so unreal (but real, I know)..I really don't like driving over bridges in the first place, but wow...Prayers to all folks, family + friends affected


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sad Day indeed







. I be Praying for the victims and their families as well

Willie


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

found this on yahoo

70,000 bridges rated deficient

I don't like to add politics to this tragidy, but it makes you wonder about how much money the government is spending in Iraq, and the 2008 Republican convention is happening a few block away from this bridge.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

dougdogs said:


> found this on yahoo
> 
> 70,000 bridges rated deficient
> 
> I don't like to add politics to this tragidy, but it makes you wonder about how much money the government is spending in Iraq, and the 2008 Republican convention is happening a few block away from this bridge.


r u my husband? were you just in my living room a few minutes ago saying the same thing? PLZ don't Rick started.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

dougdogs said:


> found this on yahoo
> 
> 70,000 bridges rated deficient
> 
> I don't like to add politics to this tragidy, but it makes you wonder about how much money the government is spending in Iraq, and the 2008 Republican convention is happening a few block away from this bridge.


My DH just told me that the Gov of NJ just ordered that all NJ Bridges be inspected.

Tami


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This bridge collapse is very tragic and scary. I am amazed though that thankfully so few people were killed. It seems like it could have been much worse. 
Thoughts and prayers go out to all involved.
DT


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our prayers definitely go out th all whose lives have been affected by that tragedy.

Lifetime politicians don't live in the real world, and think that whatever they do is just fine. Moneys that were supposed to be allocated for one thing are oftentimes diverted to some other pet project.

Here in Pa slots were pushed through by the governor, supposedly for property tax releif, but now the money is being spent on a sports arena in Philly or Pittsburgh, or somewhere. Another political pork job.

Too bad we can't eat That pig it would put Esther to shame.


----------

